# WV/Va state line Bluefield area



## alsih2o

I am moving to the BLuefield, WV./ Bluefield, Va area in the next 3 weeks and will be looking for a game. I will have a complete gaming room, 1000's of mini's and a completed homebrew.

 I am willing to play or DM, toy with any system...whatever.

 Any takers?


----------



## edge3343

Clay is one of the best DMs I've ever come across (not so much in the "rules" department   , but in the "fun & cool homebrew setting" department he delivers the goods  )! If you're within 100 miles of his game I suggest you go play with him.

EDIT: He's great to be a player with too. DM's, you can totally kill his PCs without even really trying!


----------



## Greylock

edge3343 said:
			
		

> EDIT: He's great to be a player with too. DM's, you can totally kill his PCs without even really trying!




:\


----------



## Beale Knight

*You Want This Guy in Your Game*

Yes you do. And yes, I realize I used the same lines for Edge3343, but it's just as true here as there. 

If you have him for a DM, be ready to get immersed in a big story while freely going in any direction you want. Mark's been working on his Maissen world since childhood and knows it inside and out. For all appearances, he was barely fazed when we players made a sudden and radical change of plans (planning for the two weeks between sessions to make a long underground trek, then - during the session - changing our minds and going on a long overground trek instead. We never saw him sweat.  Post 87 at: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=102537&page=3 

If he's in your group as a player, be ready for a cool backstory that's written to include an open hook to join in with a party. Mark's a joy to have at the table, plays intelligently and fairly - even to his PC's detriment.  

Best if all, he didn't do anything nasty to me when his PC died under an ogre's great club. This even though I used one of *his own* d8s to roll the lethal damage.  I only had one d8 out. His wife's dice pool was a little bit closer, but I couldn't resist.   

His most interesting quirk: All his PCs' names begin with P.


----------



## alsih2o

Anyone?


----------



## YourSwordIsMine

Hidyho Neighbor! Well... sort of.... I too live in the pointy end of Virginia, Abingdon to be exact...It's a bit of a drive south of Bluefield unfortunately... Finding Games and gamers down here within reasonable driving distance seems like a dismal prospect... been living here over a year and havent found a group yet myself... Then again, with school and working full time I dont have much time for gaming in general. I did get a responce from somone out your way one time, hopefully they havent given up like I have... Keep looking, bound to find someone over that side of the mountain.... GOD! I really wish they would flatten more of the moutains down.... Anyway, good luck.


----------



## alsih2o

Hey YSIM, thanks for the note. 

 If you ever get out the Bramwell way let us know.


----------



## CrusaderX

Darn it, you're at the wrong end of the state!   :\   I'm way up in the northern tip of WV, and I'd kill for a decent game around here.


----------



## alsih2o

CrusaderX said:
			
		

> Darn it, you're at the wrong end of the state!   :\   I'm way up in the northern tip of WV, and I'd kill for a decent game around here.




 Heck, at this point I would even kill for an indecent game.


----------



## der_kluge

I thought you were moving to Florida?  At least that was an option at one time, right?  How come you ended up in West Virginia?


----------



## der_kluge

I know I've seen a few posts in here from people in the southeastern section of Virginia who are probably not terribly far away from you.


----------



## der_kluge

Try these:
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=132599

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=101159


----------



## alsih2o

der_kluge said:
			
		

> I thought you were moving to Florida?  At least that was an option at one time, right?  How come you ended up in West Virginia?




 Competing job offers. This ended up being the place after we picked out the current house.

 Sad part is, I have a whole room just for gaming now.


----------



## alsih2o

der_kluge said:
			
		

> Try these:
> http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=132599
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=101159




 I emailed the first one without response, but had missed the second one.

 It is rather old, but I tried it, thanks!


----------



## der_kluge

alsih2o said:
			
		

> Competing job offers. This ended up being the place after we picked out the current house.
> 
> Sad part is, I have a whole room just for gaming now.





That's the sad part?  

You're close enough now that you could come to the NC game days. Myself, Cthulhu's Librarian, Nakia, Henry, Rel, BelenUmeria, Shemeska, and a bunch of other folks attend. Next one should be this fall sometime.  Looks like it's about a 5-hr drive from where you are.


----------



## edge3343

We need to pick up Maissen using OpenRPG!

DO IT!!


----------



## ivocaliban

*Still Here*



			
				alsih2o said:
			
		

> It is rather old, but I tried it, thanks!




First off, I don't appreciate being called "it." Second, I'm not _that_ old!!!   

*heh* I'll try and be in touch soon. It's been a crazy couple of weeks.


----------



## diaglo

der_kluge said:
			
		

> I thought you were moving to Florida?  At least that was an option at one time, right?  How come you ended up in West Virginia?



John Denver made him do it.


----------



## der_kluge

diaglo said:
			
		

> John Denver made him do it.




???


----------



## alsih2o

der_kluge said:
			
		

> ???




 I believe he would be refering to:



			
				John Denver and two other folks said:
			
		

> Almost heaven, west virginia
> Blue ridge mountains
> Shenandoah river -
> Life is old there
> Older than the trees
> Younger than the mountains
> Growin’ like a breeze
> 
> Country roads, take me home
> To the place I belong
> West virginia, mountain momma
> Take me home, country roads
> 
> All my memories gathered ¡®round her
> Miner’s lady, stranger to blue water
> Dark and dusty, painted on the sky
> Misty taste of moonshine
> Teardrops in my eye
> 
> Country roads, take me home
> To the place I belong
> West virginia, mountain momma
> Take me home, country roads
> 
> I hear her voice
> In the mornin’ hour she calls me
> The radio reminds me of my home far away
> And drivin’ down the road I get a feelin’
> That I should have been home yesterday, yesterday
> 
> Country roads, take me home
> To the place I belong
> West virginia, mountain momma
> Take me home, country roads
> 
> Country roads, take me home
> To the place I belong
> West virginia, mountain momma
> Take me home, country roads
> Take me home, now country roads
> Take me home, now country roads


----------



## Funeris

Too bad you're not up in Northern Virginia chiefy...if Destan ever returns to DMing...I'm sure he'd love to have you along....

not to mention, there are just a wealth of games in the NoVa/MD/DC area...if you ever feel like playing a virtual game or two over Fantasy Grounds....I know of a couple that are accepting players....


----------



## Destan

Funeris said:
			
		

> Too bad you're not up in Northern Virginia chiefy...if Destan ever returns to DMing...I'm sure he'd love to have you along....




Bugger that. Judging from the posts, I'd rather wear a PC hat.  DMing's so 80's. 

D


----------



## diaglo

bumping for Nightfall


----------

